# Harold McGee / On Cooking



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

In my journey to attract some authors to discuss their works in a forum here at ChefTalk, I have exchanged a few notes with Harold McGee of On Cooking and The Curious Cook fame. He will, with careful planning, be joining us in early 2004 for a discussion!!
The reason it will be such a wait is that he is in the midst of revising On Cooking ! I asked why, after all this time, he is revisiting this monumental work. He said "that there are many more foods to talk about nowadays, and people want to know about them in much greater detail."
He also said that he will be touring in support of the new edition. Very exciting to those of us who are McGee fans.
Just thought I would pass it along.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

That is great news indeed! His were the first books on the science of food that I ever got, and I still look to him first. Oh boy, all this time to think up questions.  :bounce:


----------



## brie (Apr 7, 2003)

I love how casually you said that, Jim: "I have exchanged a few notes with Harold McGee..."


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Brie,
If you could have seen my face when I received the first note, you would known how UNcasual I was!!:bounce: Harold McGee is one of my guiding lights in my classroom as well as for my own inspiration and understanding. It was like meeting a movie star!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Any idea when the new version will come out Jim? 

I do hope it will be before 2004.:bounce:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Isa - From what I gather, it won't be until 04. It's a big book... lots of stuff to add, I suppose. If I hear anymore from him, I will definetly pass it along!!


----------



## -d- (Apr 6, 2001)

That's really great news! I recommend McGee's books to everyone! Very impressive, Jim. Thank you.


----------

